# (I) Temperatura Máxima no mês de Agosto de 2010



## AnDré (28 Jul 2010 às 17:39)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Agosto de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?

----------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Agosto de 2010


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jul 2010 às 17:54)

Eu votei.. 44ºC a 44.9ºC


----------



## Teles (28 Jul 2010 às 17:55)

Voto para uma temperatura superior a 47Cº , voto em 47,4Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2010 às 17:59)

43,0ºC a 43,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2010 às 18:35)

A minha opção recaiu para os *45,0ºC a 45,9ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

43ºC a 43.9ºC, no Estádio da Luz, quando começar o campeonato...


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2010 às 19:08)

Eu escolhi o intervalo: *43,0ºC a 43,9ºC*, no Interior Alentejano


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jul 2010 às 20:31)

43,0ºC a 43,9ºC


----------



## lsalvador (28 Jul 2010 às 20:33)

Votei 44,0ºC a 44,9ºC


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2010 às 20:56)

41,0 a 41,9 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2010 às 21:26)

42.0ºC a 42.9ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

44,0ºC a 44,9ºC


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

43,0ºC a 43,9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2010 às 10:05)

Votei no intervalo 44.0 a 44.9ºC, muito provavelmente no Interior Alentejano ou mesmo nos vales do Douro Transmontano, mas aí, infelizmente, não há cobertura meteorológica...


----------



## stormy (29 Jul 2010 às 10:29)

voto em 43-43.9º


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2010 às 10:46)

43 a 43,9ºC


----------



## rcjla (29 Jul 2010 às 11:46)

44,0ºC a 44,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2010 às 02:27)

*44 a 44,9ºC*

Isto nos locais suspeitos do costume: interior alentejano (Amareleja?)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2010 às 12:33)

Eu voto nos 42,0ºC a 42,9ºC, mas gostava que agosto fosse um mês fresco com muita trovodada


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2010 às 08:24)

42,0ºC a 42,9ºC.

A ver vamos...


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Jul 2010 às 08:38)

Este mês vou descer ligeiramente a parada. 43.0 a 43,9ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2010 às 11:59)

45,0ºC a 45,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

Tal como no mês passado, a minha opção recai sobre os *43,0ºC* a *43,9ºC*.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2010 às 13:02)

A temperatura mais alta até ontem em Agosto deverá ser 42,3ºC na Amareleja a avaliar por este comunicado do IM



> Neste período, os maiores valores da temperatura máxima do ar observados foram de 42,3ºC na Amareleja no dia 11, 42,0ºC em Tomar e 41,9ºC em Alvega, ambos no dia 8. As maiores temperaturas mínimas verificadas neste período registaram-se em Faro com 27.2ºC no dia 12, em Portalegre com 26,5ºC no dia 10 e em Lisboa com 26,4ºC nos dias 10 e 11.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/agosto_quente.html


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2010 às 19:27)

Os 42,3ºC atingidos pela Amareleja não foram ultrapassados.

Sendo assim o intervalo vencedor foi:
42,0ºC a 42,9ºC

E os vencedores foram:
AnDré, Chasing Thunder, joseoliveira, meteo, Vince


----------

